# Youth guitar?



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

My son is 6 and has just recently shown a little interest in a guitar. I don't want to dump a lot of money into one for him right now, but I also want one that will hold its tune.

Any recommendations or ones sitting in a closet that you want to get rid of? I'd like to get him one for Christmas.


----------



## t-astragal (Dec 14, 2011)

Baby Taylor! Sounds better than most full size guitars. I have one I'd let go for $200. Pm me.

Steve


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

Yamaha, I bought my daughters one several years ago. I play it all the time too. I keep it under the coffee table in the living room, and pull it it out frequently while watching tv. Killer little guitar and inexpensive.


----------



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

salth2o said:


> My son is 6 and has just recently shown a little interest in a guitar. I don't want to dump a lot of money into one for him right now, but I also want one that will hold its tune.
> 
> Any recommendations or ones sitting in a closet that you want to get rid of? I'd like to get him one for Christmas.


I have a used Epiphone SG Special I received from a signed artist that just used it to play around at home $50 and it's yours. Small neck for small hands.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Redstalker said:


> I have a used Epiphone SG Special I received from a signed artist that just used it to play around at home $50 and it's yours. Small neck for small hands.


Pm sent.

Is it acoustic or electric?


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

My son is 10 and started guitar lessons this year. He did the piano thing for the last 2 years. I bought him a Fender squire (not a stratocaster) strarcaster. They had the guitar, amp + gig bag combo for around $200.


----------

